# Tormenter Hood



## ship (Jan 15, 2011)

Ran across this lighting fixture title today. Invented by Munroe R. Pevear.

What is it, and what does it do?

More questions:
Thomas Wilfred is credited for inventing what in the 1920's?
What's a Shadoaugraph Projector, and who and in what period of time where they invented?

Fortuny Lighting System should be an easy question by now in asked before - but classic and important in early concept.


----------



## nd925a (Jan 15, 2011)

Is there supposed to be a link in the first Question??


----------



## ship (Jan 16, 2011)

nd925a said:


> Is there supposed to be a link in the first Question??


 
Nope. If I saw what it looked like, even I could figure out what it does.

Scooby Doo mystery hunt time in stuff with names and info but nadda on my part for the initial creation.


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 16, 2011)

Thomas Wilfred invented the very first Clavilux in 1921, which paved the way to light by itself as an art form.

A shadowgraph projector (I assume that's what you mean), also called a profile projector, is used to project silhouettes of actors onto the stage, using a very complicated method involving a glass stage and downlight. I couldn't find much about it's history, but I know the method is very old (like maybe 300 years for the physics and mathematics of it?)


----------



## ship (Jan 19, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Thomas Wilfred invented the very first Clavilux in 1921, which paved the way to light by itself as an art form.
> 
> A shadowgraph projector (I assume that's what you mean), also called a profile projector, is used to project silhouettes of actors onto the stage, using a very complicated method involving a glass stage and downlight. I couldn't find much about it's history, but I know the method is very old (like maybe 300 years for the physics and mathematics of it?)



Very cool and perhaps modern concept? Or are LCD walls and other things better at it? 

Anyone picture or draw it out? How did it get replaced and what style for doing such a thing did it become if not dead? Were these silhuettes of actors in color? 

Fortuny Lighting System I know and is interesting also but not as much as this. Fortuny system perhaps is mostly replaced by roundels and fly line space in why it went away I think. Still though projecting onto dyed silk screens so as to reflect onto stage is a cool idea.

Any relationship in Wilfred to Craig's Ubo Marionette? What did the Tormenter Hood look like?

Just wondering as it seems a fascinating concept that even I don't know about.


----------

